# Snowflite 5/24 Oil,Spark Plug & Model No.



## red necking it

i collected a couple old Snow Flites 5/24

model number is partly rubbed off, i can read 314 550 _ _ 0 A054B

is this the model and serial number?

i need a few dealer parts, but can't enter the right model number.

need some carb linkage and the metal air boxes for both

what oil and spark plug for these ?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

More than likely that is the serial number. for oil I would use 10w30. fill it to the top of the hole. what does the old plug number read. use that number. *ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## nwcove

i would go with 5w-30 synthetic, and research the engine model # for the recommended plug. jmo


----------



## Grunt

:welcome: red necking it. 
The 5hp Tecumseh motors take 21 ounces of 5w-30 oil for cold weather use. The spark plug is a Champion RJ17LM for a HS50 motor OR a Champion RJ19LM for a HSSK50 motor. I don't know which motor you have.


----------



## red necking it

both engines are HS50's........

J8C in one , E3 TO in the other

new to this site,trying to save a couple bucks ,thanks for the help


----------



## red necking it

any one have the part numbers for the drive and blower belts ?


----------



## detdrbuzzard

if you have the old belts take them to an ope shop and see if they can match up the belts. did you ever get a model number for your machines


----------



## Grunt

Go to MTD's web site and enter 314550 in the model box, and A054B in the serial box to view the operator and parts list. I hope this is your machine.

PDF Manual Web Archive


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Looks like they should be these:
Transmission belt: 754-0256
One source: Amazon.com : 3/8" X 29" Blue Kevlar Belt, Use To Replace MTD 754-0216, 754-0256, Toro 37-9090 : Snow Thrower Accessories : Patio, Lawn & Garden
Auger belt:754-0257
MTD Industrial Vbelt V-Belt 754-0257 3/8" x 38": Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

If you're thinking of ordering them on line I'd make sure they are correct by measuring them or trying to get part numbers off them.


----------



## red necking it

thanks for all the help.


----------



## David Norris

Grunt said:


> Go to MTD's web site and enter 314550 in the model box, and A054B in the serial box to view the operator and parts list. I hope this is your machine.
> 
> PDF Manual Web Archive


Thank you Grunt! 
Not sure if it helped the original poster, but this helped me tremendously.


----------

